# Debain wie gd un mysql unterstützung



## Andreasrrr (27. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich benutze Debian3woody und würde jetzt gerne php selber kompilieren um die gd-lib einzubinden und mysql unterstützung. Ich weiß nicht ob das mit mysql nötig ist aber folgendes tritt bei mir auf: Wenn ich phpmyadmin aufrufe bekomme ich die meldung, daß die mysql erweiterung nicht installiert ist. Also hab ich mal testweise Extension=mysql.so in die php.ini geschrieben, hat aber nichts gebracht. Laut phpinfo ist bei ./configure  --with-mysql=shared und das gleiche für die gd. Nun weiß ich nicht, fehlt da was? Es ist das normale 4.1.2 stable. Hab schon nach dem source gesucht um es nach meinen wünschen zu kompilieren aber so gut bin ich noch nicht. Kann kein php4_4.1.2-6_i386.tar.gz auf der Debian seite finden. Könnte mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen. Ich bräuchte den source und dann würd ich die configurezeile aus dem phpinfo übernehmen und einfach noch nachtragen oder ändern damit das mit dem gd funktioniert. Oder ein gutes How-to mit dem ich eine neuere php-version (sollte aber als stabil gelten) basteln kann, sofern das mit dem apache1 noch zusammenpasst.
Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## JohannesR (27. September 2003)

```
apt-get install php4-gd2
apt-get install php4-mysql
```
Dann hast du die GD2-Lib und die MySQL-Lib drin.

PS: Lies doch mal die Netiquette, sonst hat dein Account hier keinen all zu langen bestand.
Edit: Wenn Du ihn wirklich selber kompilieren willst, dann schau Dir das hier an.


----------



## JoelH (27. September 2003)

*hmm,*

vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite weiter http://www.apachefriends.org/


----------



## Andreasrrr (27. September 2003)

Erstmal danke fürdie antworten, hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.

Wegen dem hinweis auf die Netiquette: Was hab ich denn falsch gemacht? Bin mir da nicht ganz bewußt auf was du anspielst...


----------



## JohannesR (27. September 2003)

- Satzbau
- Groß- und Kleinschreibung
- Unlesbares Topic
- Textformatierung

Ansonsten hätte ein
	
	
	



```
apt-cache search php4
```
dir das gewünschte Resultat gebracht.  ;-]


----------



## Andreasrrr (27. September 2003)

Ok, ich muß zugeben da hatte ich es heute ein wenig eilig und hab deshalb
den text einfach reingetrommelt in die Tastatur.
Aber das mit dem Satzbau hat ja nicht unbedingt was mit wollen oder können zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit dem grad der schulischen bildung in sachen Deutsch und eben wortwahl und satzbau. Darin war und bin ich halt leider nicht so die Leuchte. Mir geht es um den inhalt und darum, daß ich eine antwort auf eine frage bekomme. Dafür muß ich kein Intellektuelles meißterstück fabrizieren  

Trotzdem nochmal danke für die tips. Das mit dem kompilieren lasse ich jetzt vorerst mal sein. Mir ging es in erster Linie um die o.g. extensions. Was die Nettiquette angeht, ich werds mir zu herzen nehmen und -wenigstens versuchen- es besser zu machen.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------

